
30+ CSc Video Lectures - kirubakaran
http://linkmingle.com/list/30-plus-List-of-Computer-Science-Video-Lectures-Over-200-Videos-video-lectures
======
Maro
At some point I tried to watch some MIT lectures. After a few minutes I
realized that they're just as boring as the classes at my University were. I
guess most lectures are dull whether you're at an elite school or not. Or?

~~~
kirubakaran
I haven't done MIT OCW yet (so I can't comment), but I found Berkeley Webcasts
to be very interesting.

<http://webcast.berkeley.edu/courses.php>

------
mark-t
I've watched a lot of the ArsDigita lectures on archive.org, too:
<http://www.archive.org/details/arsdigita>

